# Help: Title and Composer



## nicolehutman (Apr 6, 2013)

Hallo everyone,

Can you please help me, I'm looking for the Title and Composer of this classical music in this podcast introduction:
http://nutritiondiva.quickanddirtytips.com/which-diet-works-best.aspx

thank you.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

This is Arrival of the Queen of Sheba from Solomon oratorio by G. F. Handel.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds like The Arrival of Queen Sheba from Solomon by Handel.






Edit: Haha DrKilroy beat me to it, but that's okay. Enjoy the video.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

It is good enough to be repeated!  

Best regards, Dr


----------



## nicolehutman (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you very much for your help


----------

